# What do you do for fun and/or relaxation? What would you do with more time/money?



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Kind of inline with the guys' "hobbies" thread, what do you do to relax and/or have fun on your own (not with kids/family)? 

Relaxation: 
Massage! I'd go daily if I could afford it. 
Hot baths/hot tub
Long, slow, walks on my own.
Nothing (I lie down, close my eyes, let my mind wander. I often, but not always, fall asleep).

Fun:
Running/hiking/soccer
Reading/Writing
Online conversations/forums
Funny movies
Time with friends, esp. girlfriends.

More time/money:
TRAVEL!! I've been to England, France, Switzerland, Italy, Cambodia, and Korea. Lots of places I still want to see. Hope to get to Ireland and Scotland next spring with students.
More roller coasters! Didn't ride my first until into my 40s, and I actually find it relaxing! 
Writing. I love to write and want to get back to a couple of novels I started once. Each is 1/2 written!!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Relaxation: 
My H took me to some fancy hotel and spa a few months ago. it was so nice! i would definitely do that more often. Sitting by the lake was so peaceful. I would also go to meditation getaways. 

for fun:
skydiving
hike Mt. Kilimanjaro 

and for the ultimate adventure:
Id love to live in tanzania


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

My husband and I both enjoy movies and going out to eat. We do it weekly. We also have HDTV with one of those big, flat screens and we watch TV to relax. The picture is so incredible, unlike anything we have ever seen, so watching certain channels and programs is awesome.
What also relaxes me is my dogs. I walk them, train them and just love them. I find it very rewarding to teach the dogs tricks, one of which is an incredible trickester, smart, does some funny tricks.
For fun,, anything outside, wish I had a fishing buddy as I would go regularly ( 4 or more times a week)
I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee to fish.

I already have plenty of time but if I had more money...
I would buy a house up north in the mountains on a lake so I could spend summers up there and fish
and if it were enough money ( lotto money, as in over 10 million) my husband would come too.
lol


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Preso -- ROTFLOL! Heck, I'd come, too!


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

I workout and lift weights for fun and stress relief. For fun, I mod a music forum, play on facebook and volunteer for my communties' youth.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

dcrim said:


> Preso -- ROTFLOL! Heck, I'd come, too!


if we are going to dream, we shall dream BIG !
that place in the mountains, would be a winter ski lodge, of course run by someone else... and be all mine during the summer...

lol
Yeah, I could handle that...:lol:

I used to like to sew and stuff like that but tired of it now.


----------

